# Ear crop in Chattanooga TN



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

looking for someone to do ear crop in Chattanooga Tn.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Your best bet is to call all the vets in your area and surrounding areas and just tell them what you're looking for and that you're just getting price quotes right now, if the price is an issue. Make you a list, and go from there. Sorry, but I've not been in TN long enough to know which vets are best to go to. Good luck in your endeavors!


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

The vet i go to in Memphis tn does ear crop, he does a good job


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have always used the Animal Hospital in Athens Tn. E23 does them in Chattanooga, my wife worked there, you are just going to pay$$$


----------



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the info...i may just go to Athens its not that far.


----------

